# 1DX Does not wake up



## stessel tank (Jan 23, 2013)

1DX Does not wake up after auto power off

Has anyone had this issue my 1DX goes into auto power off then i depress the shutter and it does not come back to life it has only happened twice so far i ended up switching the camera main power switch off & on to fix it


----------



## WillThompson (Jan 23, 2013)

What is your firmware version number?


----------



## stessel tank (Jan 23, 2013)

firmware 1.1.1


----------



## Paul Conroy (Apr 1, 2013)

Did you find a fix for this? I'm having a similar problem with my 1DX, firmware Rev 1.2.1. Slightly different in the it will wake up, but only after about 10 secs.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd call Canon. It might be a bad shutter button switch, or something simple.
First, install the latest firmware and do a camera reset. Sometimes a combination of settings can cause a issue, particularly if a camera reset is not done after a firmware update.


----------



## wopbv4 (Apr 2, 2013)

I only have that problem (sometimes) when focus is set to AI servo and shooting set to high speed.
I do not have the problem with focus to "one shot" and shooting to single shot

Firmware 1.2.1


----------



## curtisnull (Apr 2, 2013)

I just had an issue with mine where it would shut down while I was shooting. I sent it to CPS under warranty. They said one or more buttons were sticking and that was causing the problem. They replaced a circuit board the top cover and the pentaprism. So far, it is working fine but they told me to send it back if I continued to have problems.


----------



## John (Apr 2, 2013)

i haven't had that issue, but i have had some focusing issues when using AI Servo. my 1DX is currently being serviced by Canon and hopefully the issue will be resolved when i get my camera back. i haven't been overly impressed with canon service up to this point.

i previously had some issues with displaying images at full zoom to my LCD. i had to make sure that the images cleared the buffer to the memory card before viewing. it is likely that rapidly viewing one photo after another at full zoom caused some sort of system error that resulted in my LCD going blank.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Apr 2, 2013)

When your 1DX does not wake up, is the vertical grip on/off switch in the "on" position? Just wondering because sometime when I have the vertical grip switch "on" my 1DX will do strange things such as the main dial quits working. I turn the vertical grip switch off and the main dial begins to work just fine. Turn the vertical grip switch back "on" and main dial still works. This just occurs occasionally.


----------



## snsyd200 (Feb 3, 2015)

I am currently having a problem with my 1DX in that the camera hangs and it would not start up even after turning the power switch on and off. The only way to start the camera is to remove the battery and re-insert.

I have since brought it to Canon Singapore (where I reside) to have it looked at and I was told I have to fork out around USD$600 to replace the motherboard. I bought the body in 2013 from Tokyo and is passed the 1 year warranty. It is obviously a design/manufacturing defect and I have refused to pay for the replacement fee and so far has been exchanging emails between Canon Japan and Singapore to get it resolved.

If you google for "Defects with Canon 1DX Printed Circuit Boards" you will find that there are many people reporting the same problems.

Canon 1Dx fails to switch on - intermittent fault
http://vimeo.com/76656998

Canon 1DX Lemon
http://youtu.be/QRtxWGAQgYI

Forums:

Anyone have a 1Dx circuit board go bad?
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1289566/0

1DX shut downs, won't power up, and circuit board failures
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1332045


----------

